# Scroll saw help (picture)



## RPM (8 Sep 2006)

Hi all, 

Hope every one is well on this fine day :wink: 


Right then....can someone please help? 
I bought a scroll saw and I got some free blades with it but I can not get them to fit? 





I hope I am doing this right  But it is the only way I can see to fit them. 

Can anyone shed any light on this? 

Thanks.


----------



## Gill (8 Sep 2006)

What sort of saw did you get? Do you have the instruction manual? It should tell you how to change blades.

There are two types of scrollsaw blades - those with pins which hook into place on the saw's arms, and those without pins which are clamped into position on the saw's arms. The bottom blade in your photo is pin headed, the one above it is flat. Most scrollers prefer the flat blades because you can insert them into smaller pilot holes when making internal cuts.

It looks to me as if your saw only takes flat blades because I can't see anything to hook a pin headed blade over. Your saw should have a mechanism to hold the blade clamps whilst you change blades. I should imagine that you would insert a blade into the clamp by tightening or loosening a nut on the clamp with an allen key of some sort, although different saws have different mechanisms.

Finally - a warning. The flat blades in your photograph are spiral, which means they will be difficult to fit in your saw's blade holder. As you tighten the clamps, it's hard to get a tight grip because of their spiral shape. When you do manage to get them clamped, they'll take a lot of practice to control because they are in almost constant contact with the wood. With conventional blades, you can back off away from a cut; you can't do that with spirals unless you've already removed a significant area. I'd suggest you try some normal blades to start with.

Gill

PS Looking at the photo, I should say that you've managed to insert your blade correctly. The next step will be getting the assembly into position between the saw's arms...

And don't forget - the blade needs to be inserted so that it will cut on the down stroke. Obvious, perhaps, but it's surprising how often this little detail gets overlooked.


----------



## RPM (8 Sep 2006)

Hi Gill,

I got the perfom fret saw (are they the same thing,fret and scroll?)

I contacted Axminster today and they told me how to set it up.
It looks like I have to put the blades with no pins into the clamps at the very edge of the blade.

It is very tight but it went in.I thought it would pop out on using it but it did not!

I went to test the saw and made a turtle cut out for shelf end stops. I wont post the pic 

Edit.

P.S Do you have any good links for the blades? 


Thanks


----------



## Gill (9 Sep 2006)

I haven't tried the Perform myself so all I can do is offer general advice. Let's hope the saw proves to be a winner  !

According to the picture on the APTC website, the saw is equipped with a hold-down arm. I'd suggest you remove it if at all possible - it'll only get in the way.

The names _fretsaw_, _fret saw_, _scrollsaw _and _scroll saw_ seem to be interchangeable nowadays. _Scrolling _is technically when you cut curved shapes on the outer edges of boards, such as outlines. _Fretwork _(also known as _piercing work_) is when you drill a pilot hole in the centre of a board, then insert the saw blade through the hole and make an internal cut. Nobody seems to worry much about the distinction nowadays.

I'm pleased you've asked about blade suppliers; good blades are critical to good scrolling. It might seem a lot of trouble to order from the USA but I'd urge you to ask Mike Moorlach to send you a free sample pack. His Flying Dutchman (FD) blades are the first choice of many scrollers throughout the world. It usually only takes a couple of weeks for orders to be delivered to the UK.

Although FDs are the blades that I normally choose, Hegner UKalso sells very good quality blades. The last time I ordered from them, my order was delivered in only 2 days.

You can also get blades from Hobbies of Dereham but I've never done so.

Don't worry if your first attempts to use a scrollsaw aren't successful - most people find it takes a fair amount of practice (and some broken blades :roll: ) before they can produce anything they're willing to proclaim as their own  . You might find the video tips on Rick Hutcheson's sitequite useful.

I hope you're aware that all scrollsaw blades cut with a bias, so if you feed your board in straight, the blade will naturally wander to the right. Unfortunately, this is down to the way the blades are produced and all you can do is get used to it.

Hope this helps.

Gill


----------



## RPM (9 Sep 2006)

WOW! Thanks Gill.

Lots of great info and links there.

Do you have a gallery of your work?
I am finding the fret saw work to be very interseting.  


In fact...the wife has thought of loads of projects she would like :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gill (9 Sep 2006)

I don't have a gallery but there's a meandering thread here which has a few of my projects dotted around it. There's also some nifty scrollwork projects on the forum from members such as Greenfield Bob, Lin and Carter Johnson if you do a bit of searching.

You might also find the Scrollsaw Challenge thread interesting and informative.

Gill


----------



## RPM (9 Sep 2006)

Gill

I have just been looking at some of the fine work that you have done.
Very well done! I love the lion, It is a remarkable piece of work.

I am very new to the scroll/fret saw and I am looking forward to making (or trying to) some nice things to display.


Thanks again.


Keep up the fine work and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## scroller frank (9 Sep 2006)

Hi RPM,

welcome to the wonderful world of the scroll saw !

you are certainly asking the right lady ,(hello Gill)  
i haven't been around for a while, and have mist out on quite a lot !!!
like Gill , iv'e not tried the saw you have , i have only used the Delta saw , which i think is very good , as for blades , yep f.d , or i mainly use Saw Bird, again from the U.S.A. but available in U.K ,can't seem to get on well with spiral blades at all,

don't worry about your first attempts, you can always re cycle them,
--------- on the fire!!!!!!!!!!   
Christmas is getting close ,so why not try some ornaments for the tree?

plenty of idears in a book called "Christmas scroll saw patterns "by patrick spielman , should keep you going for a while¬ 




Good luck , and just have fun.   all the best
.-------- Scroller Frank------


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2006)

RPM - Did you check your private messages before making your last post?

Frank - I love you too!

Gill


----------



## RPM (10 Sep 2006)

Thanks Frank :wink: Nice to meet you.

Gill:

PM replied to. :wink:


----------



## scroller frank (10 Sep 2006)

Morning Gill ,and all,  

I see from reading the forum that you have started on Christmas Gill, - ------VERY nice, -----
- 
i gather that it's going to be a big tree then!!!!!
i have only cut the flat type of tree decks as yet, , but looking at that i will have to be having a go !
Did i read somewhere that you were having problems with your electric's?? i hope you have got it all sorted now,
all the best ----------- Frank


----------

